# I loves me some halloween



## westlondon_boy (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi all

well were getting to the big day soon and already iv been picking up the cheap B-movie's from the pound shops and looking for deals.i have had the same halloween album for about 9 years and its still going strong. 

the playlist consists of the artists
The Ramones
The Cramps
Thin Lizzy
Black Sabbath
The Clash
X Ray Spex

and there are always the classic films that get played normally it starts with watching Goosebumps with my partner's kids then its dinner then an hour or so trick or treating then its kids to bed and time for the music and drinks with a cheesy film on in the background


----------

